# Forum > News > Contests >  Six expansion packs of Wow + 30-day sub time (for new accounts only)

## Lemour

Greetings Ownedcore!

I would like to announce a little contest here! I will choose the winner randomly with a random number generator. 

The price includes all six expansion packs of World of Warcraft: World of Warcraft, Burning Crusade, Wrath of the Lich King, Cataclysm, Mists of Pandaria, and Warlords of Draenor.
On top of that, you receive a 30-day subscription.game time to WoW (for new accounts only)
Since I dont play world of warcraft or have any use for this I would like to give this to one of you guys! 

the rules are simple; 

Just comment down below that you would like to enter the competition and you're all set!
Do not spam the thread, you only have to reply once.
Your account must be at least a week old (that is from the 29th of August, 2016).

Winner will be chosen on September 30th, 2016.

Have an awesome day now!

AND THE WINNNER IS jgreen!



Congratulations! Check your inbox :>

----------


## x4kep

Thanks for doing this, good luck everyone!

----------


## wowsc4p3

Count me in  :Big Grin:  Also, I would sign up to loot crate but only about 1/6 of their themed boxes interest me  :Frown:

----------


## zycamzip

I would like to join as well. TIA

----------


## lzdylanzl

i would love to get this never played wow and want to give it a shot

----------


## aionic11

Thank you for this! GL everyone!  :Smile:

----------


## jgreen

Would love a new WoW account  :Smile: 

Thanks  :Smile:

----------


## DeMoN

in it to win it, thanks  :Smile:

----------


## nazgul111

Count me in :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ashoran

Would love to join the giveaway. 
Also, I like turtles.

----------


## jimmyamd

I like a good comp!

----------


## gippy

Awesome, thanks

----------


## artemarkantos

*Inv* me to contest plx =)

----------


## MisterPepsi

I'm in, good luck to everyone!

----------


## Jaladhjin

I'll throw my hat into the ring :-D

----------


## zazasLT

Im in  :Smile:  thanks

----------


## faplo

Thanks for doing this

----------


## martinbacsi

im in!
/10 char

----------


## azix

Count me in!

----------


## scrappyballz

Like a fat kids love for cake count me in

----------


## Nevodark

Rub me all over big boi.

----------


## Hapiguy

Put me in, coach!!  :Smile: 
I can always use another account!

Good luck to all.

----------


## Bmtppk

O_o free shyt

----------


## Mothership

I´m in, cheers!

----------


## Diboe

Gief thing plz.

----------


## Roamingbear

Count me in  :Wink:

----------


## Confucius

I will try my luck  :Smile:

----------


## sani23

Could use new wow account[emoji3]good luck all



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## matisyahu

i wouldnt mind another botting account :P

----------


## Semord85

Very kind of you to do this! Hope I win  :Big Grin:

----------


## dumpsterbacon

Ty kind sir

----------


## spammero

Thanks for the contest!! Goodluck to everyone.

----------


## firung

Love u <3
/Filler

----------


## coderx2

Just a comment to win that? NICE!

----------


## albertito22

Me me me me

----------


## Wyny

lel that was great

----------


## lordangelo1019

hello from the other side

----------


## Annaisha

Holding contests myself, but that doesn't prevent me from crossing my own fingers to win something, right?  :Smile:  Thanks for the contest.

----------


## huffwin

I would love too enter this thanks for the chance

----------


## scadouche

Good luck everyone!

----------


## Zaphry

Lets see if I have luck on this one  :Big Grin:

----------


## Dr. Doom

Lets do it! Let me get in on this! :d

----------


## hackerlol

Here I am.

----------


## Nyarly

I'd really like some gametime, and also expansion  :Smile: 
thanks for the contest

----------


## Lemour

Thanks for the participation everyone! Check the front page of this post if you wanna see who won :> 

This was so fun! Im going to be doing much more contests in the future! Stay put and have an awesome day now!

----------


## jgreen

Thanks so much for this awesome competition  :Smile:

----------


## Lemour

> Thanks so much for this awesome competition


You're welcome jgreen! 

Hope you liked your price :>

----------


## palandra

hey, good luck  :Smile:

----------


## Lemour

> hey, good luck

----------

